# Surf Saturday 7-23-16



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

On the island right now. Water looks perfect color. Few small waves at first and second bar I will be fishing in the morning


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> On the island right now. Water looks perfect color. Few small waves at first and second bar I will be fishing in the morning


I did well this morning on a weedless gold spoon. I actually took the weed guard off and put a pink fish bite trailer on the hook. I caught all kinds of fish.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice. Thanks. Think I'm throwing all Artie's tomorrow. Starting with tops.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got to put a radiator in my truck or I would be out there early. Hopefully Sunday morning


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I will be on the Surfside side of SLP. Not sure exactly where yet but if you are going look for a White Tacoma with plastic rod holders mounted to the bed behind the cab.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

At SS now. Rougher than yesterday but did manage 3, 16" specs on Clown Super Jr. Had 6 more blowups then shut down. I was in the water by 6:10 had first fish at 6:15.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> At SS now. Rougher than yesterday but did manage 3, 16" specs on Clown Super Jr. Had 6 more blowups then shut down. I was in the water by 6:10 had first fish at 6:15.


Better than nothing. I see you're in the heights. I'm in Lazybrook just down 18th street. Hit me up if you ever want to carpool. I usually leave at 4:45 a.m. and pretty much just stick to the week.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

POCsaltdog said:


> Better than nothing. I see you're in the heights. I'm in Lazybrook just down 18th street. Hit me up if you ever want to carpool. I usually leave at 4:45 a.m. and pretty much just stick to the week.


Sounds good but i jumped the gun a bit. Still in Clear Lake area but closing on house next month. I am not against carpooling. Thanks.

I am headed to Crystal Beach in the morning to fish with my cousin if you want to head that way.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Trying to go Monday.
I'm at 11th and TCJester. Welcome to the area!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

jesco said:


> Trying to go Monday.
> I'm at 11th and TCJester. Welcome to the area!


Cool neighbor. I'll be at TC Jester just north of 10. Cottage Grove but most don't know where that is so I say the Heights since I'm right next door. Any realtor selling in that area actually calls it Cottage Grove/Heights.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

HoustonKid said:


> Cool neighbor. I'll be at TC Jester just north of 10. Cottage Grove but most don't know where that is so I say the Heights since I'm right next door. Any realtor selling in that area actually calls it Cottage Grove/Heights.


Yeah, my area is listed as Timbergrove/Heights. I just say Heights to people not too familiar with the area. I know you like to ride, I'm literally at the junction of Heights Trail and the White Oak Bayou Trail. Right on the Bayou. Park and ride anytime. I think RL Whaler lives in the general area, and Sandhog, too.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

jesco said:


> Yeah, my area is listed as Timbergrove/Heights. I just say Heights to people not too familiar with the area. I know you like to ride, I'm literally at the junction of Heights Trail and the White Oak Bayou Trail. Right on the Bayou. Park and ride anytime. I think RL Whaler lives in the general area, and Sandhog, too.


Cool. When I ride before or after work, I generally ride from the Galleria and hit either the Heights or White Oak trials and eventually to UHD and back down Memorial to 610.

I have likely ridden past your house hundreds of times.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

HoustonKid said:


> Cool. When I ride before or after work, I generally ride from the Galleria and hit either the Heights or White Oak trials and eventually to UHD and back down Memorial to 610.
> 
> I have likely ridden past your house hundreds of times.


Probably so! Townhomes between TC Jester bridge over WOB near 11th, and the new Heights Trail bridge over WOB. Across the bayou from the new trail extension. We're in a great location to get to the beach, but I guess you already scouted that out. I-10 to 59 to 288 puts me in Surfside in less than an hour.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm close to Lazybrook and TC Jester between Ella and the loop right by White Oak Bayou.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a nice area! Small world.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok neighbors I'm jumping in. I'm halfway between 11th and 18th west of Ella backing up to Jaycee Park.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

2Cool inside the loopers!


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I was going to try tomorrow, but not liking the conditions and I leave to corporate in California Tuesday a.m. until Friday. I'll start a thread for all the guys close to me when I get back and the conditions are right. I'll be happy to drive in one of our demo's. Right now I have a 2016 2500 crew 4x4 with a utility bed on the back. It will carry 4 comfortably.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Runway said:


> Ok neighbors I'm jumping in. I'm halfway between 11th and 18th west of Ella backing up to Jaycee Park.


Nice!

Where do you fish?
I'm usually shore bound, wade from Surfside to SLP to Pirates, bay and surf.

Inside the Loopers indeed.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

POCsaltdog said:


> I was going to try tomorrow, but not liking the conditions and I leave to corporate in California Tuesday a.m. until Friday. I'll start a thread for all the guys close to me when I get back and the conditions are right. I'll be happy to drive in one of our demo's. Right now I have a 2016 2500 crew 4x4 with a utility bed on the back. It will carry 4 comfortably.


I've got a 4WD Xterra, so I can contribute to the commute as well.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

POCsaltdog said:


> I was going to try tomorrow, but not liking the conditions and I leave to corporate in California Tuesday a.m. until Friday. I'll start a thread for all the guys close to me when I get back and the conditions are right. I'll be happy to drive in one of our demo's. Right now I have a 2016 2500 crew 4x4 with a utility bed on the back. It will carry 4 comfortably.


Nice. Nothing wrong with making sure a new truck can run down the beach. LOL.


jesco said:


> I've got a 4WD Xterra, so I can contribute to the commute as well.


Same here come the end of August when I move. I have a Tacoma TRD Off Road 4x4 4 door. I normally wade anywhere from High Island to SS.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I am by Ikea in spring branch. Ride the White Oak trails and venture down to the surf when i can.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

batmaninja said:


> I am by Ikea in spring branch. Ride the White Oak trails and venture down to the surf when i can.


Well alright! You are real close. Feel free to park at my place anytime you want to ride WOB Trail or Heights Trail. Hidden Lake Townhomes. I haven't been hitting the surf as much as I would like, but the best part of the season is still ahead of us.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

jesco said:


> Well alright! You are real close. Feel free to park at my place anytime you want to ride WOB Trail or Heights Trail. Hidden Lake Townhomes. I haven't been hitting the surf as much as I would like, but the best part of the season is still ahead of us.


The best part???? I guess you like catching bull reds. LOL.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

HoustonKid said:


> The best part???? I guess you like catching bull reds. LOL.


Yes I do! Also, I find that winds settle down a bit in August, and I have my best luck for West Bay South shoreline wade fishing in late September. Then the flounder late fall. After that, I focus on riding.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Fellow Timbergrover (section 5). I don't try often but I am still trying to catch a carp from white oak bayou.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

We should make introductions for happy hour one day. I just went to Down the Street bar for the first time and liked it. Pet friendly.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

Guess I need to chime in also. I live in the Heights area also! Small world. I usually fish down in Surfside and POC, but do a lot of surf fishing in SS and Jetty / bays over that way.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Any locals want to come over to my house and drink beer, cook dinner, and play spades? Most of my friends are tied down with kids and the little lady wants to play some cards. We cook good food, have good beer, good bourbon, and outstanding wine. All you have to do is show up and have a personality.


----------



## richxd87 (May 12, 2010)

Outside the looper here in Oak Forest. Planning on hitting the surf tomorrow, Friday morning, maybe Sargent or Surfside area. Any thoughts?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

POCsaltdog said:


> Any locals want to come over to my house and drink beer, cook dinner, and play spades? Most of my friends are tied down with kids and the little lady wants to play some cards. We cook good food, have good beer, good bourbon, and outstanding wine. All you have to do is show up and have a personality.


No fishing for me then next few weeks. Closing the week of the 16th. Packing now. Once we move, I will take you up on your offer. I love playing spades, having an adult beverage and eating. Wife don't play but she would tag along if a chick kind of evening.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Sandhog said:


> Fellow Timbergrover (section 5). I don't try often but I am still trying to catch a carp from white oak bayou.


I see them and mullet all of the time riding my bike.



POCsaltdog said:


> We should make introductions for happy hour one day. I just went to Down the Street bar for the first time and liked it. Pet friendly.


Wife was looking for a pet friendly bar. We will have to give it a try. According to the Googles it is only a 5 minute walk from the new house.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sandhog said:


> Fellow Timbergrover (section 5). I don't try often but I am still trying to catch a carp from white oak bayou.


I've seen some kids have some luck with night crawlers, but I haven't been able to get one to take a fly yet. Thanks again for checking up on me during the last flood!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

POCsaltdog said:


> Any locals want to come over to my house and drink beer, cook dinner, and play spades? Most of my friends are tied down with kids and the little lady wants to play some cards. We cook good food, have good beer, good bourbon, and outstanding wine. All you have to do is show up and have a personality.


 Sounds like a good time. I wonder if it might be a good idea to create a 2cool social group? How does one do that? Make it easy to coordinate for fishing and socializing. Heck, we could even make T-shirts and a secret handshake lol!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

jesco said:


> Sounds like a good time. I wonder if it might be a good idea to create a 2cool social group? How does one do that? Make it easy to coordinate for fishing and socializing. Heck, we could even make T-shirts and a secret handshake lol!


Sign me up.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

230Ag said:


> Guess I need to chime in also. I live in the Heights area also! Small world. I usually fish down in Surfside and POC, but do a lot of surf fishing in SS and Jetty / bays over that way.


It looks like most people on this thread fish the same general areas. Good to know.



richxd87 said:


> Outside the looper here in Oak Forest. Planning on hitting the surf tomorrow, Friday morning, maybe Sargent or Surfside area. Any thoughts?


Oak Forest is real close. I won't be able to fish for a couple of weeks it looks like.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Shame on me for not keeping up with this thread. I am down for a get together soon, secret handshake too. I believe Warehouse Bar & Chill on 11th has a pet friendly patio. The Spaghetti Western patio (the one behind Foodarama) may be pet friendly too. Hek, most of the bars in the area with a patio will be. 

I have not fished the surf or WOB since my last post  However, my daughter is just about ready to start biking WOB and I need to get a bike to go with her. Looking for a used hybrid of some sort if yall know of anyone. I guess I need to get "sized" at the bike shop soon. Avid card player too (although we usually play hearts). 

Let's set something up.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Only a few more days of wasting over an hour a day each way sitting in traffic to get to and home from work. Hopefully next weekend I will be hitting the net from a new IP address. My best guess is 1.5 hours a day of free time. 

Lets start a Inside the Loop or close enough thread for gatherings and fishing trips. Good or bad idea?

Not sure where we would put it, General Fishing, TTMB??????


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

HoustonKid said:


> Only a few more days of wasting over an hour a day each way sitting in traffic to get to and home from work. Hopefully next weekend I will be hitting the net from a new IP address. My best guess is 1.5 hours a day of free time.
> 
> Lets start a Inside the Loop or close enough thread for gatherings and fishing trips. Good or bad idea?
> 
> Not sure where we would put it, General Fishing, TTMB??????


I created a social group just now: Inside the Loop 2Coolers 
It's open and public. If there is any interest, I'll leave it up. Might be easier than keeping a thread going on a forum.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

jesco said:


> I created a social group just now: Inside the Loop 2Coolers
> It's open and public. If there is any interest, I'll leave it up. Might be easier than keeping a thread going on a forum.


Very cool. How do you find it?


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

POCsaltdog said:


> Very cool. How do you find it?


I didn't add an icon, so apparently it won't show up as a new group. Go to your User CP, go the section "group memberships", search groups and you should find it.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Found it.


----------

